# Ohio Deck Collapse with Injuries April 2015



## jar546 (Jun 16, 2015)

More information on yet another recent deck collapse.  They are starting to have a common thread with multiple people on the decks.

http://www.whio.com/news/news/local/8-cedarville-students-hurt-in-deck-collapse/nk6t2/#__federated=1


----------



## JBI (Jun 16, 2015)

We should probably consolidate the 3 current threads on this topic into one... just saying...


----------



## jar546 (Jun 16, 2015)

I merged 2 of them that were about the same collapse.  These 2 can stay separate.  Thank you!!


----------



## steveray (Jun 16, 2015)

15X20 deck by 40 psf= 12,000lbs....unless the kids were 750lbs a piece, they didn't overload it...And I want to see the video of a 750# guy playing ultimate frisbee....


----------

